# 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

has such a monster been created so i can turn my 16v passat's 10.1 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif into 11.3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ?


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

Not that I have ever seen, the biggest VW 4 stud disk is the 280mm (11")
The biggest 4 stud disks I know of are Seat Ibiza Cupra 'R' disks, as these cars are based on a Mk2 Golf, and have 305x28mm (12") disks, and 4 pot brembos.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (Andrew Ensom)*

wow do u know if that will bolt up to my passat?


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

i was just surfin around and found this from http://www.ecstuning.com/a3vwcover1st.htm i think thats a 11.3 4 lug brake kit but im not completely sure if it is a 5 luig conversion as well so i emailed them


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

The Seat 305x28mm brakes will bolt straight onto any 4 lug Passat from '88 onwards, and for a price including the Brembo 4 pot callipers would be a US $600-$700
Can check up on the exact price and shipping if you are interested.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (Andrew Ensom)*

i am very interested but im not too sure on when i can come up with the money to do it ...any info u could give me i would be very thankful for


----------



## spaz_666 (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

Autotech has a 280mm (11-inch) 4-lug upgrade for MkIII and Corrado G60. Not sure if this will fit your Passat, but if you're interested in researching it, the Autotech part numbers are...
10.698.009K - internally vented rotors
10.698.009XK - internally vented, x-drilled, & slotted rotors.
Good luck!


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (spaz_666)*

yeah i know actually the g60 calipers bolt right up..... thanx


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

If you allready have the 10.1" rotors on your car, you only need the G60 carriers as your callipers will be fine.
The 11" rotors are slightly thicker, 22mm rather than 20mm, but I get round this by taking 2mm off the end of the sliding pins on a lathe, this allows the calliper to sit slightly further over.
Makes it a nice quick and easy mod, as you havent removed your callipers you dont even need to bleed the brakes, couldnt be simpler.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (Andrew Ensom)*

well i have to replace my rear calipers any way so i figured i would do it all and once and paint them all up to look pretty......do u have any kinda info on that seat setup


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

Will see if I can sort out some photos...


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (Andrew Ensom)*

ohh i wanna see


----------



## Andrew Ensom (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

I have been trying to find some photos but the only one I could find was on Bill's site, and the photo doesnt really do them justice.
You can see it on his site at www.badger5.co.uk 
I will see if I can find some other photos......


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (nypassat16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]has such a monster been created so i can turn my 16v passat's 10.1 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif into 11.3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ?[HR][/HR]​Yep, http://www.eurospecsport.com


----------



## aburchell44 (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: 4x100 lug 11.3 rotors (vwpat)*

Before








After









I know where to get them too.
My buddy and I just did the swap. As you can see.....
DE 11.3 Upgrade. We sell the calipers, sliders, bolts etc.
PM me
or email
[email protected]


----------

